# Choices....



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm planning a coffee table.... what to use for the rail / leg joint
A) M & T
B) Pocket Screws
C) Biscut
D) Dowels

I've never done a M & T joint.... and the wood is kinda $$

Thoughts?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are all good choices. You'll have to take the overall design of the table into consideration too (e.g., to ensure you can conceal screws, etc.) For me, I would use mortise and tennon; however, I'm equipped and have done many of them. I've never done pocket screws so I would probably steer away from them (although, they're probably easy). And regarding dowels - just my opinion, but they're a PITA. As a beginner, I used biscuit joints a lot - they're very easy and pretty strong (well, none of those joints have broken yet).

Bottom line - if you're uncomfortable with M&T, use the biscuits.

Just my opinion - thanks, Terry


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've done some pocket screws.... and have the R3 Jig... so I'm equipped do do them readily, as well as a Biscuit joiner & doweling jig.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Dan, I would definately seal it. The mineral oil over time will not look as good. We sold a lady a Brazilian Cherry top a couple of years ago. I still remember how good it looked when it came in. Saw it last month, did not look good at all. All she used was mineral oil. Mineral oil on a small cutting board is great but not for a large surface. By sealing it you will have the option in 3 - 5 years (sooner or later) of sanding it back down and getting it back to the original look. Remove all the scratches and dings which you will get over time. As far as what to seal it with, I'm not sure. Some of the other guys will have to jump in on that. 

RL


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Sorry MD posted to wrong post. Please ignore


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My first choice would be a M&T.
My second choice would be a loose tenon.
No biscuits, no pocket screws.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

The only choice is m&t! I'm supprised you asked the question.If you don't you'll regret it in the future,but it will be to late.Unless its production work,furniture makers shouldn't even be using pocket screws.

p.s in my spare time I look for furniture make with pocket screws and smash it against a wall:hammer:


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Go with dowel if you are set up for them. They are strong and fairly easy to make.

Jon, Why do you hate pocket screws?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I ditto the M&T joint. You're not gonna get the strength out of the other joints listed.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Contemplating trying the Beadlock system............ as some of the better figure is at or near the ends of the rail pieces.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

M&T is the only way to go for a coffee table.

Lilty


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely M & T in my opinion.


----------

